# NCAA Tournament Sweet 16 Friday March 23rd



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg2 id=special vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD class=bg1 align=left colSpan=6>*Friday March 23, 2007*​</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 id=sec vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD class=bg4 align=left>*Time*​</TD><TD class=bg4 align=left>*Away*​</TD><TD class=bg4 align=left>*Home*​</TD><TD class=bg4 align=left>*National*​</TD><TD class=bg4 align=left>​</TD><TD class=bg4 align=left>​</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left><SCRIPT>document.write(formatTime('%I:%M %p',1174691400))</SCRIPT>*7:10 pm*​</TD><TD align=left>*Butler** #5*​</TD><TD align=left>*Florida** #1*​</TD><TD align=left>*CBS - HD (Regional) *​</TD><TD align=left>​</TD><TD align=left>​</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left><SCRIPT>document.write(formatTime('%I:%M %p',1174692420))</SCRIPT>*7:27 pm*​</TD><TD align=left>*Vanderbilt** #6*​</TD><TD align=left>*Georgetown** #2*​</TD><TD align=left>*CBS - HD (Regional) *​</TD><TD align=left>​</TD><TD align=left>​</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left><SCRIPT>document.write(formatTime('%I:%M %p',1174700400))</SCRIPT>*9:40 pm*​</TD><TD align=left>*UNLV** #7*​</TD><TD align=left>*Oregon** #3*​</TD><TD align=left>*CBS - HD (Regional) *​</TD><TD align=left>​</TD><TD align=left>​</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left><SCRIPT>document.write(formatTime('%I:%M %p',1174701420))</SCRIPT>*9:57 pm*​</TD><TD align=left>*Southern Cal** #5*​</TD><TD align=left>*North Carolina** #1*​</TD><TD align=left>*CBS - HD (Regional*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Any predictions for the USC-UNC game? Didn't these two play last year?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i take UNC but i'll be rooting hard for USC cuz i hate carolina but i think they are the most talented team in the nation


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Reeeeeeeeeeebbbbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllls..... Reeeeeeeeeeeeebbbbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllls.....


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i got florida, oregon, unc and georgetown... no upsets


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Florida, Georgetown, UNLV, North Carolina


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

TM said:


> Any predictions for the USC-UNC game? Didn't these two play last year?


Early in the year, yes. I went to that game and it was considered a major upset by USC fans because Carolina was coming off the title year (even though they lost May, Williams, McCants, Felton and Jawad). Fans stormed the court after the game. 

Either way, I'm looking forward to this game. Carolina has been my college team forever, but I like USC and I have a ton of USC friends.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

croco said:


> Florida, Georgetown, UNLV, North Carolina


Had Georgia Tech beaten UNLV, then I could be looking at nailing the entire elite eight. I also agree with your picks.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


> Had Georgia Tech beaten UNLV, then I could be looking at nailing the entire elite eight. I also agree with your picks.


Too bad Tech wouldn't have beat us...Tech's defense is sloppy, that's why they didn't beat the Rebs.

Why is Lon Kruger's kid getting all the recognition too? Wendell White and Wink Adams are the true stars on that team...not Kruger.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Tech lost that game because Crittendon stunk horribly for the first 30 minutes and he had the ball in his hands the whole time he was doing.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I know both games I will want to watch aren't going to be on tv here. I want to see UNLV and Georgetown tonight but I know I will end up with Florida and North carolina.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> Too bad Tech wouldn't have beat us...Tech's defense is sloppy, that's why they didn't beat the Rebs.
> 
> Why is Lon Kruger's kid getting all the recognition too? Wendell White and Wink Adams are the true stars on that team...not Kruger.


They might be better basketball talents, but Kruger has been just as important as the other two the whole season. If UNLV wasn't able to luck out with that loophole to allow Kevin to play this year, they would've been fortunate to be a mid-low NIT seed. His arrival was a tremendous gift to the program; one that they've been able to capitalize on.

http://www.reviewjournal.com/lvrj_home/2007/Mar-23-Fri-2007/sports/13351670.html



> "Kevin makes that team go," Tarkanian said. "Without him, I'm not sure where they would be now."
> 
> "Kevin is a great player. People still don't understand how great he is," Jerry Tarkanian said. "He's a team-first player in every way. He doesn't turn the ball over and he hits open shots."


With all of the seniors graduating and the modest incoming recruiting class, Wink should really be able to showcase himself next year. He could easily end up getting 18-20ppg. Some forget that he was a 5-star recruit out of HS.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I'll be pulling for a #2 seed, 2 #5 seeds and a #7 seed tonight.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i hate USC, but i hate UNC less, so i hope they win....
although they might not cuz i mean im not that huge of a college hoops fan BUT ive seen Hansbrough play a couple times and he doesnt seem that special to me, he looks like a Mark Madsen type player to me....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

All Vanderbilt does is shoot 3's. Like that's their whole offense.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Georgetown needs to take control of the game, they are letting Vandy control the tempo and it's not working at all for the Hoyas


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

HKF said:


> All Vanderbilt does is shoot 3's. Like that's their whole offense.


Same thing Butler and Tennessee do, but it works well. Vandy's a solid club that turns you over, can shoot the three, and has some athleticism with Byars and Foster. They're tough to defend when they're on.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Same thing Butler and Tennessee do, but it works well. Vandy's a solid club that turns you over, can shoot the three, and has some athleticism with Byars and Foster. They're tough to defend when they're on.


I agree with you - but adding to what you said, Vandy doesn't force 3's. They are swinging the ball to the open man and making GTown's rotations pay.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hibbert can dominate Vandy if they give him the ball on the block....Green has to get in the game for the Hoyas to win, he's too good to be this quiet.


GTown ties it with a 3 ball!


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

The way that AJ Graves moves around reminds me a bit of Steve Nash.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

you have to love the way butler hustles on the offensive glass..


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

James Brown's so boring. Where's Gus Johnson?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is Donovan blind? Cant he see the butler guards are taking his bigs off the dribble easily. Why does he have Noah and Horford guarding Butler's guards?


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

HB said:


> Is Donovan blind? Cant he see the butler guards are taking his bigs off the dribble easily. Why does he have Noah and Horford guarding Butler's guards?


compared to noah and horford, butler doesn't have anything but guards..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

GTown needs to find a way to get Hibbert involved again against this 2-3 zone Vandy is using...

still wondering when Jeff Green is going to show up - big time players need to show up in big time games!


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

butler were 100% from the line in the first 38 minutes.. now they've missed 3/4.


----------



## Serrated Shadow (Mar 30, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> GTown needs to find a way to get Hibbert involved again against this 2-3 zone Vandy is using...


so much for that..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Serrated Shadow said:


> so much for that..


yep...Ewing is good but nothing close to what Hibbert brings. Green has to step up for GTown to win.

Atleast Vandy will likely play man the rest of the way w/o Hibbert in the middle, that (i think) plays better for GTown today.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> yep...Ewing is good but nothing close to what Hibbert brings. Green has to step up for GTown to win.
> 
> Atleast Vandy will likely play man the rest of the way w/o Hibbert in the middle, that (i think) plays better for GTown today.


big shot by JWallace!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> big shot by JWallace!


what the hell is Green doing? why play so damn aggressive that far out? You're putting them on the line in the double bonus!

The Hoyas had to bust their *** for 1 open look last possession and they give those 2 points right back to Vandy on a stupid *** foul.......


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

what a terrible job of finishing a game....GTown can't blame anyone besides themselves if they lose this b/c they just straight up BLEW IT


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

that's a tough call..


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow someone hits some clutch free throws,it's like a blessing from heaven.Now you need a stop and a rebound


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Green is getting position on the block, get him the ball any of the past 3 possessions and this game isn't in question. Instead their guards don't even look inside, just keep dribble weaving up top.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Georgetown B!tches.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

holy Jeff Green!


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

well, well. that was a tough shot to make.. too bad vanderbilt couldn't get a proper shot anymore.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

All the 3-point happy teams are out of the tournament. Now some real basketball can commence (well with the exception of Oregon and UNLV).


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

When it happened, I said "he traveled"...eventhough I was rooting for GTown. It was a pretty obvious call.

Green came through when they needed him though, eventhough he had a relatively quiet night.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Wasnt that a walk?!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

A freaking lucky shot


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

HKF said:


> Georgetown B!tches.


Now if they can only get past Carolina...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They wont


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Wasnt that a walk?!


The guys in the studio seemed to think it was but i dont think so and i was pulling for Vandy. Not sure why the lack of upsets this year but it's obvious the underdog is going to have to earn it, no help from the zebras, Florida seemed to get the benefit of a lot of 50-50 calls.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Wasnt that a walk?!





rainman said:


> The guys in the studio seemed to think it was but i dont think so and i was pulling for Vandy. Not sure why the lack of upsets this year but it's obvious the underdog is going to have to earn it, no help from the zebras, Florida seemed to get the benefit of a lot of 50-50 calls.


No doubt it was a walk...

Once he picked up his dribble, his right foot was his pivot foot. He turns to his right shoulder and has no shot. Then spins back to his left shoulder, which is fine, but he picked up his right foot and changed his pivot foot to his LEFT. A clear as day travel. With all that congestion around Green though, it was a pretty damn hard call to make for the officials. Vandy played great defense on the last play - Green just made a great/lucky play.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Reeeeeeeeeeeebbbbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllls..... Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebbbbbbbeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllls....


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Fun team this Oregon, cant wait to see them start running and gunning

HKF, there wil be tons of 3's in this game


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

go ducks!


----------



## Lakers138 (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm glad Florida won the game. Al Horford did a good job with the block shots and producing points.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

I haven't really followed the march madness that much earlier (except '98, go utah), but isn't it quite rare that the top seeds are so strong? 

if this keeps up, only one number two seed is out and it is replaced by a 3rd seed..


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Tajuan Porter may not be able to reach the net, but he's holding a lighter up to it right now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

USC is a really talented ball club.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man, Brandan Wright is just an impressive basketball player. He is special. The things he can do above the rim, just can't be taught.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If not for Wright, the Heels would have been blown out. Kinda scary how good Wright can be once he truly learns the game.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

HKF said:


> Man, Brandan Wright is just an impressive basketball player. He is special. The things he can do above the rim, just can't be taught.


He's gone over the top a number of times on those putbacks... UNC is getting away with quite a bit of their *hand*iwork going uncalled... And Hansbrough got a terrible call against Gibson. It's amazing that the refs made such a dumb call (he pump faked half a dozen times with Gibson standing still, and then just rammed into him).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

God this Brandan Wright guy is sweet to watch.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I love Wright! Thet guy is demanding the ball and signle-handedly leading them back. Hands down my favorite college basketball player.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

27 second chance points,that's half of UNC"s scoring.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man am a UNC fan, but I'll admit, they get away with a ton of calls


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Tajuan Porter is da man. Has 29 so far.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

TM said:


> I love Wright! Thet guy is demanding the ball and signle-handedly leading them back. Hands down my favorite college basketball player.


Well Ginyard deserves some credit too


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

This USC-UNC game has been really good. Oregon looks pretty safe (up 14 with 5 min left) to make it to the Elite 8. If A&M didn't choke last night I would've had 7 out of 8 (I had Texas over UNC). God, how did A&M blow that game. Jones misses a gimme, Carter misses a free throw, Law misses a gimme, they give Memphis four chances on the last play. Tough way to lose a game.

Green def traveled, but he also got fouled before that so in my mind it was an even no-call. Tough shot though. I hope that the way both Butler and SIU played gives the committee more incentive to take some mid-majors next year as opposed to a team like Arkansas or Stanford or Illinois. I mean SIU could have easily beat Kansas if it wasn't for two no-calls (the shot clock violation and the goaltending call) that cost the Salukis 3 pts. Butler played well but Florida just eeked it out at the end. Either way, I would've loved to see Air Force or Drexel get a shot. 

By the way, will this year be the year that breaks the trend of one conference having at least two teams in the Final Four. The only conference with two teams left is the Pac-10 with UCLA and perhaps Oregon and/or USC.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tajuan Porter told y'all. This guy can light up any team at will. Only a freshman too WOW

Wright with an off balanced left hook shot NICE!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

After seeing the Jeff Green GW, that was definitly a travel, but I'm not complaing since I had them winning.

Back to the UNC-USC game...Branden Wright is doing his thing.

UNLV down 4 with 50 seconds left, according to the top right hand box.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Foul and then a Tech for USC.

That could do it, folks.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow that was Stupid Pink Floyd.I mean the ref can't let that slide and now you got no chance to come back


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well Hansbrough gets away with more offensive fouls than anyone else. He just rams into people and gets fouls called on them. This Mark Madsen clone has never impressed me, regardless of what UNC fans feel.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

USC up by 16 with 17 minutes left, and lose by 10. Carolina outscored them by 26 points in 17 minutes. USC just let down in the 2nd half, and Carolina really turned it up. 

Brandan Wright is just nice. Tyler needs to bring it though if they want to win the whole thing.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Ducks just had too much firepower. Tajuan was just off his *** tonight, not much to be done about it. At 5'6, he's not going to turn pro early, so Oregon will have him for four years. He should be exciting to watch for quite a while.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Well Hansbrough gets away with more offensive fouls than anyone else. He just rams into people and gets fouls called on them. This Mark Madsen clone has never impressed me, regardless of what UNC fans feel.


He didn't get away with much tonight.What's hilarious is that at least five times this year he's elbowed people in the face and gotten fouls called on the guy he popped in the face.In the ACC title game Costner was laying on the court bleeding and the ref is pointing at him


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If Acie Law makes a lay up, I have a perfect Elite Eight. Instead, I have 7/8, with my national champ gone.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Taj Gibson just couldnt carry the load for the Trojans frontcourt. He was exhausted and in foul trouble, and they lost the game because they had no one else to go to. Was N'diaye hurt? I was wondering why he didn't get in.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> Well Hansbrough gets away with more offensive fouls than anyone else. He just rams into people and gets fouls called on them. This Mark Madsen clone has never impressed me, regardless of what UNC fans feel.


Funny that you see that Mark Madsen in him as well. I was calling him Mark Madsen 2.0 awhile ago and everybody said I was crazy.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

CBS breathing a sigh of relief

we were close to Vanderbilt vs. USC eeeeeeewwwwwww


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Well I'm back in first place in the BBF group after tonight.

Tennessee and Texas A&M really hurt though - those two close losses certainly cost me a top 1000 overall placing in the Yahoo standings, and possibly a top 100.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Taj Gibson, the 21 year old freshman. Does he come out this year after a good showing tonight? I can't imagine many NBA teams being interested in a 22 year old freshman, and the odds are only going to get worse as he gets older. We all know how this "potential" supposedly drops off as you get older.

I'd suggest he stay in school, but will he ever make the NBA if he does stay? Surely the odds aren't good that he'll come out and land a guaranteed contract in a few years.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Taj Gibson, the 21 year old freshman. Does he come out this year after a good showing tonight? I can't imagine many NBA teams being interested in a 22 year old freshman, and the odds are only going to get worse as he gets older. We all know how this "potential" supposedly drops off as you get older.
> 
> I'd suggest he stay in school, but will he ever make the NBA if he does stay? Surely the odds aren't good that he'll come out and land a guaranteed contract in a few years.


Taj is not a 1st rounder this year. I think if he has a great year next year, he could sneak into the bottom of the 1st.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Taj Gibson, the 21 year old freshman. Does he come out this year after a good showing tonight? I can't imagine many NBA teams being interested in a 22 year old freshman, and the odds are only going to get worse as he gets older. We all know how this "potential" supposedly drops off as you get older.
> 
> I'd suggest he stay in school, but will he ever make the NBA if he does stay? Surely the odds aren't good that he'll come out and land a guaranteed contract in a few years.


I think there might be a chance that he's a 1st rounder this year, albeit a late one. His stock has certainly increased with his play in the tourney, along with Nick Young. But yeah, I suggest that he stays in school too. I mean OJ Mayo's going to need someone to play inside when he comes to town next year. :biggrin:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I love how Billy Packer talks like he knows what the **** he's talking about. He's so matter-of-fact about some questionable, dubious ****.

I think Georgetown deserved that game, and I'm glad they won it because they're my national championship pick. But if Billy Packer doesn't think Jeff Green traveled on that final play, he needs to retire worse than Gary Payton needs to retire. I mean, it's blatantly obvious, and he's saying Green doesn't travel _while the replay, in slow-mo, is clearly pointing it out_. Seriously, Billy...

Anyway, I am 6/8 on my Elite 8 with all four Final Four picks left. Way to go, Texas colleges.


----------

